# YAWA-YAMAWAKU



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jan 13, 2014)

YAWA stand for "Yet Another WA" and YAMAWAKU is an affordable 210mm V2 gyuto I got on Ebay. 








Figured Mapple from Burl Source. Artificial light in my kitchen together with long focal length lens doesn't allow me taking detailed shots that would bring 3D wood figure, but this mapple is beautiful. Ask Mark if you don't trust me 








You may have noticed this handle is a bit too long for the knife. That's because it was supposed to replace stock handle on my 240 Kono, but I messed with hole size and it didn't fit. So it went to Yamawaku. 








Plain octagon shape doesn't felt right in my hand (at least those octagonal handles, that were made by me), so I tapered it closer to blade and rounded all edges. I think I stole this idea from mkriggen's handles :scratchhead: 








Used flash to show light reflections on the epoxy where tang enters handle. It's the cleanest tang hole I've made so far. Still far from perfection, but there's some progress. Without good drilling press a find making holes incredibly frustrating. Yet I'm afraid my wife might just drive me out of the house if I told her I need a big drilling press :biggrin:








So after several failed handles in a row, here it is. Complete and mounted handle. 

Btw I do like this Yamawaku knife. V2 core is very easy to sharpen and gets hair popping edge. It may not cut as well as Shigefusa, but when it's 4-x times cheaper, it's hard to complain. Since I got lucky with DT ITK knife, I'd probably need to sell this and Konosuke in the following months, but for now I'm just gonna enjoy it!
:hungry:


----------



## xueqi89 (Jan 13, 2014)

wow this knife look fanastic


----------



## mkriggen (Jan 13, 2014)

Looks outstanding Anton. Even more impressive is doing it without a drill press!

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 13, 2014)

Excellent and clean work, I have no problem with the length of the handle either. 

Stefan


----------



## Lefty (Jan 13, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## greasedbullet (Jan 13, 2014)

Looks great. I like the triple spacer combo. What wood is the ferrule and end cap?


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 13, 2014)

looks great!


----------



## Burl Source (Jan 13, 2014)

Dang Anton,
You are getting good at this.


----------



## mhenry (Jan 13, 2014)

Very nice, are you taking apprentices?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 13, 2014)

The wood looks as amazing as your finish work - good job!


----------



## scotchef38 (Jan 14, 2014)

Really nice work.I like his knives too ,just finished rehandling a Nakiri and a Santoku by him.


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 14, 2014)

mhenry said:


> Very nice, are you taking apprentices?



Hey Mike, I am looking for a helper for a couple of months 

Stefan


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jan 14, 2014)

greasedbullet said:


> Looks great. I like the triple spacer combo. What wood is the ferrule and end cap?


Michael, ferrule and end cup are both made from ebony. They are unstabilized so I spent quite some time feeding them with oil and waxing pores.




Burl Source said:


> Dang Anton,
> You are getting good at this.


Thanks Mark! I need much more practice to be ready when your package woth Amboyna arrives!




mhenry said:


> Very nice, are you taking apprentices?


Mike have you ever been in Hawaii? I hope there's a place for 2 apprentices 




scotchef38 said:


> Really nice work.I like his knives too ,just finished rehandling a Nakiri and a Santoku by him.


Please share some pictures! Also I'd be interested to hear to thick are his Nakiris behind the edge


Thanks for you comments guys, really appreciate it!


----------



## apathetic (Jan 14, 2014)

It looks very cool, the longer handle gives it a more unique style.


----------

